# help me identify this baby tortoise



## shannon35 (Jun 11, 2008)

Someone dropped this precious baby off at my doorstep stating they could no longer care for it. Everyone knows I am an animal lover and rescue all types. The note said it was a sulcata but I know it is not. I have been doing so much research and can't figure it out! I'm hoping it's not a gopher tortoise! It's very friendly, eats and drinks w/ no problem! HELP!!!








[/font]


----------



## Yvonne G (Jun 11, 2008)

*RE: HELP ME INDENTIFY THIS BABY TORTOISE*

Well, its the right color for a sulcata. Maybe the front leg spurs will get bigger as he grows. That's the only thing that kept me from saying for sure its a sulcata...the front legs. (I'm 98% sure its a sulcata)

Yvonne


----------



## jlyoncc1 (Jun 11, 2008)

*RE: HELP ME INDENTIFY THIS BABY TORTOISE*

I think so too!


----------



## egyptiandan (Jun 11, 2008)

*RE: HELP ME INDENTIFY THIS BABY TORTOISE*

Hi Shannon,
It is a Gopher tortoise, Gopherus polyphemus. If it hasn't been exposed to other tortoises and you live in the Gopher tortoise's range, I'd just release him/her. 

If you notice Yvonne it has a very wide nuchal scute, which Sulcatas don't have. 

Danny


----------



## ArkansasKelly (Jun 11, 2008)

I'm not helpful, but I just wanted to say...AWWWW!

ARKelly


----------



## Yvonne G (Jun 11, 2008)

*RE: HELP ME INDENTIFY THIS BABY TORTOISE*



egyptiandan said:


> If you notice Yvonne it has a very wide nuchal scute, which Sulcatas don't have.
> Danny



I can't even see the nuchal scute. You have SUCH good eyes!!

Yvonne


----------



## Yvonne G (Jun 11, 2008)

Why did you hope is isn't a gopher tortoise? Are they illegal for you to own where you live?

Yvonne


----------



## shannon35 (Jun 11, 2008)

The reason I was hoping it wasn't a gopher tortoise IS because it is illegal to pocess one here. But this one obviously was born in captivity and is very use to people because it is so friendly! I would love to keep it though! Sooooo cute and sweet! I have owned tortoises before but never a gopher....maybe as a young child. Any advice would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Yvonne G (Jun 11, 2008)

shannon35 said:


> The reason I was hoping it wasn't a gopher tortoise IS because it is illegal to pocess one here. But this one obviously was born in captivity and is very use to people because it is so friendly! I would love to keep it though! Sooooo cute and sweet! I have owned tortoises before but never a gopher....maybe as a young child. Any advice would be greatly appreciated!



Oh, MAN! That really sucks! Can you call and ask hypothetically if a person is able to keep a captive born gopher tortoise baby? If you want to give it a try, call from a pay phone so your caller i.d. doesn't show up. Also ask them what should a person do who finds a baby on their doorstep. You certainly don't want to hear that they would euthanize the baby if you turn it in. Here in California we are able to apply to the Department of Fish & Game for a permit to keep a tortoise. Do you live in Florida? Its usually the law-abiding people who get caught doing something illegal. A person who has no regard for the law would be able to keep a gopher tortoise on his property and never get found out! I was going to ask you to keep us informed, but I think the less we all know the better.

Yvonne


----------



## Laura (Jun 11, 2008)

Could it be a hybrid? or does that not happen...


----------



## hystrix (Jun 12, 2008)

OMG! that little baby is a darling!
I hope you'll get keep him/her. So adorable.

isn't it illegal to release animals? maybe you can get a permit? I'd check with the state authority. where I live, if you are caught possessing an illegal animal, the state will confiscate all the animals you have, illegal or not. let us know what happens.


----------



## egyptiandan (Jun 12, 2008)

You can have Gopher tortoises on your property in Florida. The only thing is, is you can't have your yard fenced in if you do.

Danny


----------

